# Kobes puppy cut



## rlewis (Sep 20, 2011)

This is his second puppy cut. The groomer has been really nice at helping me ease into it. She scissor cut a lot of him last time. This time only his face was scissor cut. It takes some getting used to but he is so darn cute and this is so much easier for him and me I am sure we will just keep it. He loves his bath, but isn't crazy about the combing. The first one was what he looked like when he went in.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Love the inquisitive head tilt in the last pic!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Cute! Looks like he is all set for St. Paddy's Day with the Green Bandana!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

What a cutie. I love all the before and after shots, they're very helpful to those of us with puppies. I will be needing to make a decision about what to do about Timmy, but hopefully I still have some time! Funny though he's good about being brushed, it's the bath he doesn't like!


----------



## rlewis (Sep 20, 2011)

Honestly I think it would be easier if they liked to be brushed. Kobe jumps in the tub every day wanting a bath, but he really dislikes getting brushed. They need brushed every day, bathed only once a week. So guess I would rather he like the daily routine. We are working on it, but not sure if he will ever be crazy about it. He was so messy in his before picture because he stayed all night with a friend and all they do is romp and roll the entire time. Plus they played for a hour in the snow.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

So cute!


----------

